#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  What are your 3 all time favorite movies?

## Bhavya

Every one of us loves spending our lazy weekend cozying up on the couch while watching our favorite movies. And all us has our own list of all time favorite movies, right? So guys tell me what are your 3 all time favorite movies?

----------


## Prasath

My favourite movies are Sachin, Theri, KGF & Anjaan.

----------

